# Cost for delivery



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

How much does a Meal cost to be delivered...

Just some examples would be good...

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Most spots don't charge for delivery, but I would ask before placing the order... some pizza places charge the delivery into the final price....
Depending on the purchase, I usually tip the driver 10% or the change due. 5-10 dirhams isn't uncommon (to me at least).


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Thanks for the info....

What I really meant was things like, pizza approximately 25, Indian 10, decent English 5 etc, etc...

Thanks.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

neilrock said:


> Thanks for the info....
> 
> What I really meant was things like, pizza approximately 25, Indian 10, decent English 5 etc, etc...
> 
> ...


 Maybe I am not understanding your question, but why would it matter if they speak English, the dude is delivering food to me... why do I care what language he speaks? If you are asking if I base the tip on something, then I would answer yes. I base the tip on how my food arrives, I don't care about nationality, language, etc. 
If I get the food quickly and it is still hot, then he gets a good tip, if he delivers it and it is cold and he doesn't know where I live even after I give him directions and well-known landmarks, then his tip might be affected, but I still tip (as I may need to order from this place again and don't need any saliva in my food).

Like I said before I usually tip 10% and/or the change if I spend <100dhs, on average 5-10 dhs. If I am spending >100dhs, I re-think my order and maybe go directly to the restaurant.

Is this more clear?


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Some of the pizza parlours and other junk food outlets charge approximately AED 5 per delivery. Certain restaurants have a minimum order amount and their delivery is free.
Like IndoMLA has pointed out, 5-10dhs as a tip is quite standard even if there are delivery charges because the way I see it, the delivery charges go back to the restaurant but the tip stays with the guy who rides the bike with loads of food on these crazy roads and manages to bring our food on time (most of the time!)!


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

neilrock said:


> Thanks for the info....
> 
> What I really meant was things like, pizza approximately 25, Indian 10, decent English 5 etc, etc...
> 
> ...


:spit: Dude, I feel like a total tool... you were referring to types of food not language... my bad, I am sorry. 

Yeah, AED5-10 regardless of the type of food ordered.


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

I did mean food but, I'm trying to get at how much for a type of food...

25 for a pizza
30 for Indian Meal for 2
75 for a nice English meal
500 for pork chops etc...

Thx

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

What I have paid in the past:
Pizza: 35-50
Indian: 50-70
Asian: 30-45
American: 50-80

Like I said before, usually for meals that cost more than 100 or if friends are hanging out, we go to a restaurant.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have a look here: Foodonclick - Dubai order pizza, fast food, diet, hamburger, fish, meatball, pita from delivery restaurants


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

Gavtek said:


> Have a look here: Foodonclick - Dubai order pizza, fast food, diet, hamburger, fish, meatball, pita from delivery restaurants


it's awful and stupid ... I want to order a burger which costs 20 dihrams in the same area where I work and the minimum delivery price is 50 Dhs ... this website sucks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

asafaryan said:


> it's awful and stupid ... I want to order a burger which costs 20 dihrams in the same area where I work and the minimum delivery price is 50 Dhs ... this website sucks


The delivery charge and min. order delivery size depends on the restaurant and what they fix it at. So you may have another restaurant with delivery charge and min. order at 0. Try choosing the branch of the restaurant which is closest to you. If you stay in a location which is a bit away from everything, of course the order has to be higher.

I really like foodonclick and never had a bad experience (and we order using the website at least 2-3 times a week on average) except when the restaurant at times has called to say that they have run out of some item. Would be interested in hearing why the site "sucks".


----------



## asafaryan (Jun 30, 2012)

rsinner said:


> The delivery charge and min. order delivery size depends on the restaurant and what they fix it at. So you may have another restaurant with delivery charge and min. order at 0. Try choosing the branch of the restaurant which is closest to you. If you stay in a location which is a bit away from everything, of course the order has to be higher.
> 
> I really like foodonclick and never had a bad experience (and we order using the website at least 2-3 times a week on average) except when the restaurant at times has called to say that they have run out of some item. Would be interested in hearing why the site "sucks".


Just because of the delivery prices ... no other reason ... I work near Mazda showroom at Al Khabaisi near Airport Terminal 2, I filter the restaurant at Al Khabaisi and the delivery prices are min 35-50 Dhs. It's more than I was planing to give for my lunch.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Many restaurants will have a minimum delivery charge whether online or over the phone, so untwist your panties.


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

If you're spending 20AED and want it delivered for nothing and it was my restaurant...I'd tell you to stop being lazy and pick it up yourself. Jeez. They are in business to make a living, not supply you food, deliver it and not make any profit...


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Maybe order two meals? Use it for dinner as well?


----------

